# 2 years old and still peeing in the house...



## angel_girlforever (Jun 26, 2008)

I know this is long but please read it and help me!

Ok, so my shihtzu/maltese dog, Oreo, is 2 years old. He still pees in the house, either in the kitchen or in the basement. It's easy to clean up in the kitchen because of the tiles, but in the basement there is carpet, and it's smells like pee.

He's a stubborn little guy. I have tried everything! I've crated him, I've lead him on a leash around the house, I've put a baby gate up and kept him in one room, I've tried squirking him with water, he just doesn't get it. He will go outside and come back in and about 20 minutes later, there will be a pee puddle in the kitchen. It would probably be easier to teach him if I could catch him peeing, but I never can. He's really quiet and sneeky.

It seems to me that either he doesn't understand that he is supposed to "hold it" and go outside, or that he simples refuses to hold it. How can I teach him to hold it and then pee outside (and not just pee a little, but completely empty his bladder)? I really want him to stop peeing in the house, and I'm starting to become really frusturated. 

Also, he's really picky. We have tried so many different treats and he doesn't like any of them. What are some irresistable treats for picky eaters??

Thanks so much in advance. I would really love some advice!!!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I doubt he will be able to refuse hot dogs; few dogs will refuse hot dogs. Just take a hot dog, slice it in half lengthwise, slice it in half lengthwise again down each of the two halves, then cut into cubes. Then you will have a bunch of little tiny high value treats to give when he does your bidding.

If he's been peeing on the carpet in the basement for 2 years, you probably need to replace it. He's not going to stop peeing there because it's fully trapped with his scent by now. If it's got a few spots that you can remove with an enzymatic cleaner (like Nature's Miracle), then do that because as long as he can still smell pee there, he will continue to pee there.

Also, is he neutered? Sometimes this will stop marking behavior if that's what this is. Sometimes it won't.

If he's still pottying in the house, though, he hasn't fully learned that it's not acceptable to do, so it's back to potty training 101 for you. Keep him confined when you can't watch him constantly, or keep him tethered to your belt loop with a leash so that you can catch him in the act of pottying in the house. If you catch him, correct with "ah ah" and immediately take outside to finish, tell him "potty outside" or whatever. Treat when he's done and tell him "good boy". When he's inside, take him outside every few hours or so, tell him to "potty outside", treat when he does, tell him "good boy". Also, it's a good idea to schedule feedings and pick up the bowl after 20 minutes if he doesn't eat it all. That way, if he's on scheduled feedings, you can more easily regulate his pottying schedule.

There may be some stickies on potty training on here and I am sure some others will chime in with some advice as well.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree that going back to the basics of potty training would be a great idea!
Also, as far as the carpet in the basement, Nature's Miracle makes a product to go in the carpet shampooer things. So, you might try renting a carpet cleaner and using the Nature's Miracle for carpet cleaners.


----------



## angel_girlforever (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok thanks!! I will have to try Nature's Miracle. He hasn't been peeing on the carpet for 2 years, it just the last couple of months he has. He used to pee in the kitchen and in the living room, but he's stopped in the living room, thankfully. "Ok Oreo! No more freedom for you!" Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

agreed to go back to potty training 101 and keep him with you at all times or in a crate. Lots of praise and reward every time he goes outside and maybe an opps when he goes inside. Although from the sounds of things, I would NOT say Anything when he goes inside. Nada. I think you've already spooked him and he's associated getting caught with neg reinforcement (for some dogs -R can be a harsh scowling glare in their direction) That may be why he is so sneaky and stealthy when he goes inside. So just keep him contained, or leashed, take him out frequently and lots of praise when he does go outside.

Might want to teach him to ring a bell, though some folks will be quick to point out that the dog will learn to abuse the bell, and ring it everytime they want to go outside and sniff around. My dog abuses the bell from time to time, I walk outside with her, give her time to pee and when she doesnt and is clearly looking out for the cat, I take her inside and crate her for 20 min, take her outside again, if she pees she gets free range of the house again. If she continues to look for the cat she goes back inside the crate for another 20 min..... until she goes. Ringing the bell= poop or pee. Then we are fine and abuse free for a while.....

Also are you going out with the dog?? Or letting him loose in a yard for 20 min? You really need to eaesh or accompany the dog when he's outside so you can see if he's going or not. But I can't tell from your post what you are doing. I had an older dog that I'd let out in the yard for 20 min and he'd come inside and pee. I started going outside with him and he got back into the game of going potty. It's not the dogs fault after all, there are tons of interesting things to do out there and they can get distracted. Plus this particular dog never ever gave me any type of info that he had to go. So I just had to guess and put him on a schedule. But he never once told me he had to go pee. I am sooo glad that I taught the current dog to ring a bell when she needs to go.

Edited to add; my 1yo bell trained dog went in the house the other day. This past week she's been ringing the bell to go out and look for the cat (she is obsessed with cats) and so one day, when she rang the bell and I was tied up I ignored her. Instead of taking her outside and then crating her.... (I was potty training my 3yo daughter an didn't want to leave her alone) I heard the bell ring a second time a few seconds after the first ring and I ignored that as well. Just assumed she was wanting out to goof of. Well, I found a puddle of pee on the rug a little later sooo MY BAD. Totally my fault there.


----------

